# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  First time clen user - Can I stagger throughout the day?

## Matty

New 0.2 mg ** clen supposed to be "10 times stronger than normal". I chewed one pill about 30 minutes ago and started feeling the effects within 15 minutes. My heart is pounding, slightly warmer feeling throughout body, and hands are a bit jittery. I plan on taking two tomorrow but I'm not sure I can handle taking them both at the same time. Can I stagger them every few hours and still get results? Also, what if the max dosage I can take is one tab? 

thanks.peace.matty

----------


## devland2

clen i am getting is .02 not .2 mg, sure you got the dose right? one .2 mg would be a full dose after you worked up to it doing .02 then .04 etc. starting out at .2 mg would be a fast start and doing .4 mg sounds very dangerous, i haven't done a clen cycle yet, going to bulk a bit first but this is just from what i have read on here, so take it with a grain of salt till a more experienced member respons and hold off on 2 of those .2 mg till you hear more

----------


## Matty

Thanks devland2, 

I'm assuming **'s list is accurate. This is the exact information I received from him: "New 0.2mg Clenbuterol is
10x stronger than normal clen (without ketotifen)"

I guess if clen typically comes in .02 tabs and he indicates the new stuff is ten times stronger then the jump from .02 to .2 would make sense, right?

Anyone know the deal with this?

peace.matty

----------


## devland2

sounds right , if that were true then you should be cutting those pills and working up to a whole pill at the peak

----------


## Matty

Ooops! :Big Grin: 

The sides actually aren't that bad - ECA has worse sides than this, IME. Although my heart felt like it was going to pop through my chest for about 45 minutes  :LOL:  

So I'll split them in two - take half in the am and half at lunch. Sound good?

peace.matty

----------


## devland2

general rule i read is take what you can till the sides are too much, get a pill splitter and cut them to 1/8 ths and add another 1/8 per day over the whole one you are already taking to figure out what you can handle, 

at least that is what i would do, my 2 cents  :Smilie:

----------


## Matty

Hmmm...the tabs are pretty tiny - I might be able to split them in quarters, but eighths would be pretty tough.

I've read in other posts (just now) not to exceed 1400-1600 mcg's which would equal 7-8 .02 clen tabs which would be less than one .2 tab. Since it appears I just took 400 mcg's more than what's recommended in an entire day - I'm concerned that taking a whole tab could be dangerous.

----------


## Sicilian30

YOur body will learn to adjust and tolerate more and more, even after your second cycle of clen . It just takes a while. I would start off with small amounts and slowly work my way up giving my body time to adjust. The sides with Clen are sometimes aggrevating, especially when I lay down at night and my teeth are chattering. Or because my jaw is hurting when I chew my food on clen. But I guess without the sides of clen you wouldn't know it was working. I really didn't get much out of clen the first time I used it, I did the 2 week on 2 week off cycle. The second cycle I did, was 2 days on 2 days off, took it over about a month and I had much better success with it.

----------


## Matty

Thanks Sicilian30,

How many pills were you taking during your cycles? Were the tabs .02 mg? Is taking 0.2mg in one day too much?

----------


## zurk

i am 31, married, and a father of two. needless to say over the past 8 years i have packed on about 40 pounds of fat. i have been working out for six months and have dropped alot of it while gaining muscle and strength. now its time for a little help and i think that clen is the right product. can anyone share with me their results with this product?
thanks in advance,
mike

----------


## Matty

zurk - I'm no expert, but I believe your diet and exercise details would be helpful for the AR Gods to determine the best course of action for your goals. Perhaps starting a thread requesting assistance would be a good step. As far as the clen goes, I recommend consulting the Drug Profiles section and using the Search button. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## zurk

thanks for the response. i have read everything there is to read regarding this supplement, now i am just looking for some feedback on the "over 30" crowd results. it seems pretty helpful with the younger group.
i think you're right about starting a new thread with more info and questions, ill have to do that soon.

have a good one,
mike

----------


## Vegas Kid

Matty if you decide to split them up into 2 seperate doses then make sure you do it before 3pm or you won't able to sleep for shit.

----------


## Matty

Thanks VegasKid, 

I took one at 7a and will take the other half around 11a.

Can anyone tell me if taking .2mg of clen in one day is advised (keeping in mind this dosage is the equivalent to 10 .02 regular clen tabs)?

thanks.peace.matty

----------


## finneyc

I just got a supply of clen , but it is a combo of some Spiro .02mg and a generic labs .04mg. I'm still working my way up to the max rec dose I seen on the boards of .14mg. That's 3.5 of the 40s. I've taken the dose all at once for the 1st few days, but have nowe switched to the even doses till 15:00 approach. At low doses (.02 - .06) I didn't have any sides. At higher (.08 - .10) I get a few headaches and a slight shake. I've read of people who can take massive amounts of clen and not get any benefits or sides. I'm not risking it!!!

DRINK WATER!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of it. 2 gallons a day is a good average. I figure if I don't feel like I have to pee, I better drink another glass. Add cardio in the AM and lifting in the PM and I'm hoping to drop some serious weight over a 12-week period. Keeping low carbs and high protein diet is tough, but it will be worth it.

Any suggestions? Comments?

----------

